# Does your dog like snow?



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

My two little princesses just might be in for the shock of their lives. We are thinking of moving from California to Missouri. I'm so worried how they will do in the weather. They are not pee pad trained and they will have nothing to do with it. Do they do ok in the snow when they have to go to the bathroom?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

The girls like snow somewhat. I just got them little winter coats we put on when we go outside. They are usually pretty quick trips.







The first time Lexi saw the snow she loved it but after that when she realized there is a little cleanup inside (little balls of snow get stuck to their legs and belly) she didn't like it as much. What helps is when you have lots of snow is to shovel an area of grass so they can easily go.

To let you know Missouri gets lots of ice too. More than Iowa gets.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

The boys were not too sure at first but after a couple of mins they were fine.

They hopped about like little bunnies, very cute!

When they came back in they walked a little like John Wayne LOL. They had lots of little snowballs stuck to their hair.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Wow, big change! Peechies doesn't mind the snow, she does her business on the peepee pads. If you should take her out she will do her thing in the snow too


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Caesar likes snow, just the first time in it each year is a surprise for him.







Cooper hasn't been in the snow yet


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I was curious/concerned with naddie and snow since she came form the South to our NY winter. Well she loves!! the snow!! ( Missy did too!) I do put the coat on.. and we DO have to keep an area cleared for potty... we call it the 'pooh-parlor". we shovel a path from steps onto grass then widen to a large 'cul-de-sac'







... this gives the "necessary" roaming to find the "right-spot"


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

Baxter doesn't mind the snow a bit, 'course here in Oklahoma we are lucky to get 2 snow falls a season and that melts in a day or 2. Now Wally who wouldn't think about peeing in the house, left us a couple of surprises this year. He will go out, but I guess, being a little closer to the ground, he wasn't fond of having his....thing ....frozen! I like the idea of the little path and cul-de-sac! Jack now, he won't budge from the house if he even senses moisture in the air! He has a bladder that I've seen go 18 hours!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

We get quite a bit of snow here, and the furkids love it! They especially love to race through the big fluffy piles. They wear custom made winter suits, so snow removal is minimal, but still required. They expect me to clean them up with a warm washcloth (or 2) after a walk in the snow, and in fact are quite disappointed if I don't "take care of them" when they come in.


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 26, 2006)

Riley adores snow! He races around making new paths, dives head first into mounds of snow and thinks pushing snow down the hill so it makes rolling snow balls is great. I actually have hours of video of him playing in the snow, my kids remind me that he keeps doing the same things so I can stop, he wasn't so thrilled with spring and cold mud tho.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Wilson likes to _eat_ snow, but he doesn't like to walk in it! We had to shovel the snow from the backdoor, along the path, to the yard, and then we had to shovel parts of the yard down to the grass so he would go potty. And then, because you know how picky these Maltese are- we had to continually shovel a different area of the yard. But he did ok- he didn't stay out for long, and we didn't take any walks because the salt, sand etc they put down on all the sidewalks can irritate the pads of their feet. We made sure every night to take Wilson to our basement and excercise him. 

We had a few days when it was so cold Wilson had to wear his sweater _and_ his coat to go outside. I also let the hair on his pads grow longer than I normally would to add a bit of protection from the cold ground. That seemed to help a lot. 

Good luck!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm so jealous, I want to get out of California too







but I think I need money and a job first to do that. Sparkey never seen snow so I don't know what to tell you but he hates rain. if it rains he doesn't even go on his pad which is on the porch but under the roof.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Scooby is not that keen on snow, but he also is an outside potty trained boy so after the first dump of snow and the initial shock he just goes out and does his thing. We do sort of make an area for him by shoveling the snow aside, but this also kills the lawn and in spring when it's growing we have to reseed the area.

We ordered on of those doggy poop houses that I think were shown on here some time ago, well long story short they couldn't fill the order because according to them the people who make them couldn't get it right, but of course they took our money, but we did get it back. It's a shame though because it would have been ideal for Scooby in the winter to just go in there. Anyway here's a picture of Scooby out in the snow, and how we scooped out an area so he could go potty.



[attachment=7781:attachment]


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

"Anyway here's a picture of Scooby out in the snow, and how we scooped out an area so he could go potty."


Oh I see Scooby has a 'pooh-parlor' too! LOL


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> "Anyway here's a picture of Scooby out in the snow, and how we scooped out an area so he could go potty."
> 
> 
> Oh I see Scooby has a 'pooh-parlor' too! LOL[/B]


 

Yes otherwise he just won't go out there, even with it scooped he is still sort of stand offish about the white cold fluffy stuff in his yard







The last two winters haven't really been that bad though so we didn't have to worry all that much


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

We live in Manitoba, Canada where we have tons of snow all winter and -35 temperatures. Lizzie actually prefers to go outside........silly girl! Sophie used to think she was a bunny and loved hopping in the snow.









Cathy


----------



## Janice & Gigi (Feb 5, 2011)

*Was Researching Why My Maltese Loves The Snow*

I was just researching why my Maltese, Gigi, loves the snow so much since I believe they originated in Malta which is the Mediterranean, correct? But she just LOVES the snow!

I have to bring her in and give her a warm shower to get the ice balls out of her fur. She just pounces in it no matter how tall the drifts are. I'm so afraid she'll get stuck so I watch her closely. 

Here are some pics after one of her rumps in the snow.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We're lucky that we normally don't get a lot of snow here, but we do have a couple of good snowfalls 3-4 times a year. We used to get a lot more.

Anyway -- Lacie (who was raised in Southern California and is a true beach bunny) hates the snow or rain or any type of bad weather. She refuses to go out in it, and that's when I'm really glad that I potty pad trained her as a puppy (in addition to going outside).

Tilly, on the other hand, loves snow. It's hard to get her to come in when we have snow in the yard.

Secret (who grew up in South Florida) seems fasinated by snow. She likes to sit on the covered patio and watch the snowflakes fall. She seems mesmerized by snow.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Mine love it unfortunately.. they will run and play in it like wild snowbunnies instead of doing their poo and pee... It's funny to watch them though, just not fun freezing my bum off outside or cleaning off giant snow clumps off their fur inside...

Oh well it's so much fun to watch them I just let them do it and deal with the mess afterwards...

Should be easier since I clipped them short this year...these are last year, in full coat...


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

I can't wait to see what Bella does "IF" we get snow this year  If she acts anything like if its raining then we have a problem because she hates rain! It rained here yesterday and my dad said she wouldn't go off the mat on the porch to go potty. So he picked her up and took her out to the pine straw just like her daddy does


----------

